# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier de Jolimont-Lobbes (de Jolimont)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centre Hospitalier de Jolimont-Lobbes (de Jolimont)
Rue Ferrer 159
La Louvière


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier de Jolimont-Lobbes.*

----------

